# Foam - cut to size, Essex



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anyone got any recommendations for a supplier of cut to size foam anywhere in and around Essex?

Any suggestions as to what to buy, or not buy, would be welcomed.

Just something simple for a single mattress, +/- 3 inches.



Edit - Mods, gremlins at work again! please move this to a more appropriate forum.


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

Give Dave a call 07968676229
Excellent time served upholsterer in the Benfleet area.

Please mention me to him, Mario the Locksmith.

good Luck


----------

